# Kittens



## ekexpat (Mar 23, 2010)

I have rescued 3 kittens , their mother was killed by a car and their 3 other siblings were poisoned by a neighbor...If you would love a little kitten please call me or email as I need to find homes for them. They are about 8 weeks old, Ginger/White, Black/White and all black. They are very frightened and really need a loving home. 
Thanks
I am in Cedre Villas, DSO


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have removed your presonal details per forum policy (& for your safety), but once you have made five posts the Private Message facility will be activated.

You may wish to liaise with Feline Friends for advice.

Feline Friends Dubai Homepage
-


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

ekexpat said:


> I have rescued 3 kittens , their mother was killed by a car and their 3 other siblings were poisoned by a neighbor...If you would love a little kitten please call me or email as I need to find homes for them. They are about 8 weeks old, Ginger/White, Black/White and all black. They are very frightened and really need a loving home.
> Thanks
> I am in Cedre Villas, DSO


Good on you for doing this! :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow! poisoned by a neighbor? someone should poison this neighbor then! how cruel!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Wow! poisoned by a neighbor? someone should poison this neighbor then! how cruel!


Agreed.. it makes me ill to read that . 

I would love to help but unfortunately.. a. we are not currently in a suitable circumstance for a cat and b. we don't plan on being here 20 years.. which is how long kittys live 

Good on you for doing your part and rescuing these little babies  :clap2:


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

ekexpat said:


> I have rescued 3 kittens , their mother was killed by a car and their 3 other siblings were poisoned by a neighbor...If you would love a little kitten please call me or email as I need to find homes for them. They are about 8 weeks old, Ginger/White, Black/White and all black. They are very frightened and really need a loving home.
> Thanks
> I am in Cedre Villas, DSO


Grrr, this sort of thing always makes me upset / sad. I wish I had some sort of stability here, then I would gladly take one of them off your hands. Speaking of, has anyone else noticed how many cats are randomly roaming around Dubai? Even in JLT I saw this tiny little kitten like ferociously trying to chew up a cardboard box that probably had some leftover scent on it.... poor thing. By the time I came back down, did not see him anymore but still left some food... this thing was so tiny and skinny, honestly, I almost cried, really painful sight to see.


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

ekexpat said:


> I have rescued 3 kittens , their mother was killed by a car and their 3 other siblings were poisoned by a neighbor...If you would love a little kitten please call me or email as I need to find homes for them. They are about 8 weeks old, Ginger/White, Black/White and all black. They are very frightened and really need a loving home.
> Thanks
> I am in Cedre Villas, DSO


hi  , I am a Cat lover myself and I used to have cats in our house since I was 4 years old , if possible I'll take one .

PM sent with my contact details 

thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Was at the sharjah animal market today. There was a 'wild' persian, flat face and long hair... Pure breed persian cat. They must have thrown it out once it got to a certain age and no one would buy it  If I could trap it, probly would take it home. But as is, I am already about to take in a year old persian from a family that is ready to throw it out because it is no longer cute and little  (it is adorable!!!) and this persons sister is getting married so moving out and the new husband will not allow animals. I think I am too soft as this isnt the first time an animal has found its way to me... BUT it is inhumane for a domesticated cat that wasnt taught to hunt to be thrown out.  Especially a long haired animal that needs to be brushed. Horrible for them to have those mats that rip at their skin. 

Good of you for rescuing!

Rescuing is an endless battle but the reward is well worth it.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Was at the sharjah animal market today. There was a 'wild' persian, flat face and long hair... Pure breed persian cat. They must have thrown it out once it got to a certain age and no one would buy it  If I could trap it, probly would take it home. But as is, I am already about to take in a year old persian from a family that is ready to throw it out because it is no longer cute and little  (it is adorable!!!) and this persons sister is getting married so moving out and the new husband will not allow animals. I think I am too soft as this isnt the first time an animal has found its way to me... BUT it is inhumane for a domesticated cat that wasnt taught to hunt to be thrown out.  Especially a long haired animal that needs to be brushed. Horrible for them to have those mats that rip at their skin.
> 
> Good of you for rescuing!
> 
> Rescuing is an endless battle but the reward is well worth it.


Thumbs up. Your post made me smile and I whole-heartedly agree!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I have rescued 3 kittens , their mother was killed by a car and their 3 other siblings were poisoned by a neighbor...If you would love a little kitten please call me or email as I need to find homes for them. They are about 8 weeks old, Ginger/White, Black/White and all black. They are very frightened and really need a loving home.
> Thanks
> I am in Cedre Villas, DSO


i am rather interested in the neighbor poisoning kittens, i would like to return the favor.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

jander13 said:


> i am rather interested in the neighbor poisoning kittens, i would like to return the favor.


Count me in as well. Im game.  
Maybe we can order a Dominos Pizza for the guy? I hear those are deadly in 36 countries. The dough is chewy and crappy, the cheese is fake, etc.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

maybe a pizza hut pizza would be a better option, it tastes like garbage 9/10 times and is dry as humidity-less day in the desert!

Result? Instant death from the first bite.


----------



## ekexpat (Mar 23, 2010)

Good idea!!




Nightshadow said:


> Count me in as well. Im game.
> Maybe we can order a Dominos Pizza for the guy? I hear those are deadly in 36 countries. The dough is chewy and crappy, the cheese is fake, etc.


----------



## x_beans_x (Apr 14, 2010)

awww It's nice to know that people care so much! If you struggle to find homes for these kitties then try taking them to Al Safa Veterinary Surgery they can sometimes take in strays and re-home...they have some at the moment! I have spent a little bit of time at the Surgery as I am hopefully training to become a Vet Nurse with them so i know they are good


----------



## ekexpat (Mar 23, 2010)

Good to know THANKS...I will contact them in a couple of weeks when they stop shaking 


x_beans_x said:


> awww It's nice to know that people care so much! If you struggle to find homes for these kitties then try taking them to Al Safa Veterinary Surgery they can sometimes take in strays and re-home...they have some at the moment! I have spent a little bit of time at the Surgery as I am hopefully training to become a Vet Nurse with them so i know they are good


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> maybe a pizza hut pizza would be a better option, it tastes like garbage 9/10 times and is dry as humidity-less day in the desert!
> 
> Result? Instant death from the first bite.


Its a real shame that American franchises are destroying our planet with their "make-believe food" 

Yesterday I was at Emirates Mall and while waiting for someone, I decided to hit the KFC there, was in the mood for a fish sandwich. What I got was bread, cheese, mayo and spicy breading around a fish that wasnt there... Im like "wtf? No fish?" Literally I ate a "FAT and SALT Sandwich". I was so freakin pissed off. This is what we are known for all over the world, crap like McDonalds, KFC, Burger King and Pizza Hut. What a shame... real shame.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am so wanting that coward who poisoned the kittys to die 

I used to love the fish fillet from mcDonalds but a few years back the quality of the meat plummeted!

Fact is the quality of most fast food places has gone down in the past 10 years, wherever they are.

Now I have to drive to JBR and get me some Burger Fuel!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I am so wanting that coward who poisoned the kittys to die


I know a guy who, out of anger poured hot sauce in a cat's eyes and then threw the poor thing at some dogs to chew it / him up. I was so furious when I heard this story. It truly brings out a side of us... we didnt know existed. For a split second I probably considered if Id get caught If i ended up beating him to death with a baseball bat, in the end, I didnt do anything... but I never got over that story. To this day I get pissy when I remember it.


----------



## ekexpat (Mar 23, 2010)

I just cant believe people can be so cruel..Im sure there are a million cases of it here though..I think there is a special place in hell for animal abusers and murderers! Fat Burger is my favorite place!!!




Moe78 said:


> I am so wanting that coward who poisoned the kittys to die
> 
> I used to love the fish fillet from mcDonalds but a few years back the quality of the meat plummeted!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you ask a kid... mcdonald and burger king are still great. If you ask a high schooler, its ok. If you ask an early twenty something struggling thru life, its cheap crap to get on the go. If you ask someone going into their thirties... its complete crap and unhealthy. Go back and ask at sixty, and its a grand place to meet up for coffee in the am. 

Sounds like you guys are getting to that mid life stage ???


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I know a guy whose "friend", can't remember if he was drunk or not, strangled their kitty in front of them and I remember getting so mad I couldn't think of anything but trying to get back at him for it. Some people are just plain sick.

Had Fat Burger when it first opened here, it was decent but had it a few weeks back and the meat was by far the worst I had ever tasted. It was like it had been left to rot in the Sun for days!

Incidentally, my grandmother is slowly turning into a baby and it's ironic how life turns. You're born dependent on others and then die dependent on others.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I am so wanting that coward who poisoned the kittys to die
> 
> I used to love the fish fillet from mcDonalds but a few years back the quality of the meat plummeted!
> 
> ...


Oh dude! I had Burger Fuel for the first time like 3 days ago, it was hilarious... I mean the burgers are HUGE. The order of fries, HUGE! So then I asked for a large still water, they only had small bottles. I said alright then, let me get a soft drink. I ordered a Fanta, they brought me this little 2-gulp bottle, literally, couldnt have beem more than 150 ml of Fanta in this tiny, baby-sized bottle. I laughed and said to the waitress "REALLY? This is what you give people to wash down your massive burgers with? Ill need like 5 of these to equal 1 can of soda... sheesh!"
She didnt get my joke and asked if i needed more. I just shook my head and took baby sips out of my miniature soft drink. 





Jynxgirl said:


> If you ask a kid... mcdonald and burger king are still great. If you ask a high schooler, its ok. If you ask an early twenty something struggling thru life, its cheap crap to get on the go. If you ask someone going into their thirties... its complete crap and unhealthy. Go back and ask at sixty, and its a grand place to meet up for coffee in the am.
> 
> Sounds like you guys are getting to that mid life stage ???


Haha, are we dating ourselves by mentioning our fast food choices? Interesting theory.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Not worth a new thread - We've had a cat round ours the last few days, no collar, that is very affectionate and won't leave us alone, also constantly keeps trying to get in the house. 

Deduced that as it showed up exactly the same time 3 doors up moved out (with international movers) and it just keeps trying to get in our house (same shape, layout etc) that it was a house cat that's been left behind.

We've took pity on it and put out a bit o meat and water for it, worst thing to do I guess but now it won't go. We're not letting it in the house yet and last night it got a going over from one of the local strays.

Feel sorry for it but we're not cat people and don't really want the financial resposibility either. Any advice? Should we take it to the vet to see if it is chipped and lost? If so what one and will this cost?

We're kinda happy to keep feeding it in the garden but is this cruel and giving it a false sense of hope.

Should we take it to a charity, though someone said they put them down if they are not rehomed quickly. While we are not cat people this one is lovely and would hate to see it put down?


PS I know they're rubbish but I love a good Burger King, Pizza Hut isn't too bad either.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hahaha You can see those tiny cans in Carrefour! They sell for the same price as the 330-355ml which I don't get!

So how was it and what did you order, I miss my usual! 1/3 lb with cheese 

I hate the idea of giving them to a shelter or vet just to have them put the poor animal down! It's ironic how we call this humane and yet let the terminally ill suffer. How twisted!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Take it to the vet. If you say you have found it, they probly will not charge you but ?? I know the al barsha vet is very nice and did this for my friend who had a cat. She nagged them to death and they took the stray from her. I would not suggest letting any animal near your own unless you trust the owners or go get the animal checked out. I learned a hard lesson with this when someone talked us into taking in a pup that was bad off (our first rescue many years ago). It gave my two saint bernards and german shepherd mange. A little twenty pound dog caused my big dogs so much pain and my wallet... well because of their size, everything is alot more expensive. 900$ later - they were mange free. Introducing an unknown animal into your home, could turn out not well. If you have ever seen a cat with leukemia  Horrible. If it is an indoor cat, it is better off for the cat to be put to sleep then to be left outside. You can try to post a pic on dubizzle after finding out the cat is not chipped. ?? You never know. I would not let the cat in though unless you take it to a vet and get it checked out. Call Feline friends as well. If the cat is a 'cute' cat and terrible but its a reality, more adoptable, they may take the cat in even if it is full as they can adopt it quickly.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Nightshadow.. we seriously just don't get drinks in NZ as big as the ones in the states .. When you go to maccas in NZ the drinks are the same size as maybe your regular/medium (Whichever is the smaller). 

But isn't Burgerfuel AMAZING.  


Awwww I feel so bad and wish I could take these cats in  Poor kittys.. *sigh*


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Not worth a new thread - We've had a cat round ours the last few days, no collar, that is very affectionate and won't leave us alone, also constantly keeps trying to get in the house.
> 
> Deduced that as it showed up exactly the same time 3 doors up moved out (with international movers) and it just keeps trying to get in our house (same shape, layout etc) that it was a house cat that's been left behind.
> 
> ...



Give Feline Friends a call for advice. They may be able to help with rehoming, if you can keep feeding the animal for a while longer (please). That is the main cat charity in Dubai and they do not put down healthy cats. They do not have any facility to take in cats, just a lot of volunteers who give up their time and spare room.

Feline Friends Dubai Homepage
-


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Rochelle said:


> But isn't Burgerfuel AMAZING.


I thought it was dreadful, reheating pre-cooked well done burgers because it's "unsafe" to cook medium rare burgers is laughable. I'll risk catching a disease elsehwhere if it means I don't have to chew my way through greasy leather.

There's a cute little bengal kitten that hangs around outside our office building every day. There's no houses for miles so I guess it's been dumped there 

Seems happy enough rolling around in the sunshine, but always meows for food whenever someone walks past. Our receptionist would probably take it home, her cat recently passed away, but it seems scared of being approached by humans so not sure how best to go about it. We just leave some milk out for it every morning.

I don't know how people can be so cruel.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> hahaha You can see those tiny cans in Carrefour! They sell for the same price as the 330-355ml which I don't get!
> 
> So how was it and what did you order, I miss my usual! 1/3 lb with cheese
> 
> I hate the idea of giving them to a shelter or vet just to have them put the poor animal down! It's ironic how we call this humane and yet let the terminally ill suffer. How twisted!


I had the C N Cheese burger, my girl had the Stilton ... something or other. Hers was better. LOL. 

@ Mr. Rossi: I wouldnt say its a bad thing to feed the cat. Its better than letting it starve to death. Just dont let it in the house if its a responsibility you guys cant take on. I feed strays whenever possible.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> Nightshadow.. we seriously just don't get drinks in NZ as big as the ones in the states .. When you go to maccas in NZ the drinks are the same size as maybe your regular/medium (Whichever is the smaller).
> 
> But isn't Burgerfuel AMAZING.
> 
> ...


I thought the burgers could do with a little less bread / bun. Other than that, yes, probably the best burgers Ive had since I got here.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Omg you ordered the most boring burger they have  

The best is ringburner or bacon backfire and the vegetarian ones are AMAZING


----------



## x_beans_x (Apr 14, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Not worth a new thread - We've had a cat round ours the last few days, no collar, that is very affectionate and won't leave us alone, also constantly keeps trying to get in the house.
> 
> Deduced that as it showed up exactly the same time 3 doors up moved out (with international movers) and it just keeps trying to get in our house (same shape, layout etc) that it was a house cat that's been left behind.
> 
> ...




I agree that you should give feline friends a call...they can sometimes cover funding if you are being charitable with strays and abandoned animals...worth a try


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

They used to have fish burgers too but they don't anymore, they were great too! Over in NZ in Feb they had a lamb burger, amazing! I love the 1/3 with cheese, they put aioli in with these pickles that feel like they could melt in your mouth!

If the cat's domesticated then it should be easier for them to find a home for it but I guess there are pros and cons there too.

Still feel bad about those kittens!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I think its rather interesting how this thread started off about hungry kittens / strays and has evolved into discussing our favorite foods along with those posts... How did little defenseless creatures bring about a discussion of fast foods in Dubai?!  

"Damn I hope those kittens are ok, I love pizza hut!" 

Again, in my opinion if you see a stray and its not too much trouble, I say you should feed it. You have no clue how many days its gone without food or how much pain it might be in from living on the streets. Providing it with at least one day of gorging on some delicious slice of ham or a can of tuna I dont think is such a bad thing. We cant save all the homeless cats everywhere but at least take away the suffering for a bit.  

I tried Bo House yesterday, my GAWD! What an amazing freakin steak sandwich !!! Like truly amazing. Well worth the 50 Dirhams. Bo House is on JBR Walk right across.... movenpick? or is it Sofitel? I forget which, its just absolutely delicious food!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do they have a capture, spay and release program in the uae? I thought I read somewhere they were doing that in Abu Dhabi but I could be mixing up things that I have read for different places. 

Do you guys ever cook at home???


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

I would hope they do Jynxy.. would stop the poor little kittys being brought about in the first place.  

We barely do. The kitchen in our flat is sooooooo gross! So we tend to either get something like a cooked chicken from carrefour... or we go out somewhere nice and cheap (not fast food though!)


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Cheers for the advice, cat seems more content if still a little bewildered and lonely on the front porch. Emailled Feline Friends and am awaiting a response.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

he prob wants some attention


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I will have to go look for the article. The city of San Antonio in Texas has one of the first and most effective trap, spay and release programs. I am pretty active with rescueing at home so this stuff interests me. I am quite sure there was an article about it being done in Abu Dhabi. Lots of places throughout the states and internationally are starting to grasp the concept that removing the cats just doesnt work.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

San Diego was one of the first to impress me. Feral Cat Coalition

I lived in San Antonio many (MANY) years ago, at that time strays were a huge problem. Glad to hear they are being proactive.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Catlovers, if you want to help here's how you can start.

On Friday 10th December and Saturday 11th Feline Friends will be running one of their regular book sales at Times Square Mall, 10.00am, to 6.00pm. Go and buy some quality books at bargain prices.

They will also have FF Christmas cards and calendars for 2011, which are incredibly cute.

Even if you cannot help by fostering, the monies raised ffrom sales goes a long way to help as this busy charity is funded by donations only and all volunteers are unpaid.
-


----------



## chelim53 (Dec 4, 2010)

ekexpat said:


> I have rescued 3 kittens , their mother was killed by a car and their 3 other siblings were poisoned by a neighbor...If you would love a little kitten please call me or email as I need to find homes for them. They are about 8 weeks old, Ginger/White, Black/White and all black. They are very frightened and really need a loving home.
> Thanks
> I am in Cedre Villas, DSO


 oh my i love cats..thats why my attention caught me in this thread..... i wish i can take those kittens but i cant, pets now allowed in our flat! 

and thanks ekexpat for taking good care of them and trying to find a new shelter! :clap2:


----------



## chelim53 (Dec 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Catlovers, if you want to help here's how you can start.
> 
> On Friday 10th December and Saturday 11th Feline Friends will be running one of their regular book sales at Times Square Mall, 10.00am, to 6.00pm. Go and buy some quality books at bargain prices.
> 
> ...


ah ok ... thanks elphaba for the info.!


----------



## snooze (Aug 17, 2010)

I would be interested. Please email me on xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

snooze said:


> I would be interested. Please email me on email edited in quote by me


Ah, you cant post your personal information on forums... private message the original poster with your information and its very noble of you to help out!  

Two thumbs up from a fellow animal lover.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Catlovers, if you want to help here's how you can start.
> 
> On Friday 10th December and Saturday 11th Feline Friends will be running one of their regular book sales at Times Square Mall, 10.00am, to 6.00pm. Go and buy some quality books at bargain prices.
> 
> ...


awwwwwwwwww... thanks a lot elphaba! can't wait to see some pictures of cute li'l furry faces


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

@cami, come on now! NS and I may have beards but I wouldn't call us furry nor would I call myself cute either 

I might pop over to this, I've never been to Time Square Mall yet!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Update on our cat situation or rather the new addition to our family - "Mia". Contacted Feline Friends and while they offered advice they simply could not take another cat or help with rehoming. We initially thought we could just feed it from the doorstep and it would come and go as it pleased but she or the food just invited trouble from the other battle hardened, feral cats. After checking Dubizle and the wall at the local Spinneys we were also sure she is nobodys lost cat as she did not want to leave our front door step at any point.

So we took it to the vet who said she is a very healthy 6-9 month old kitten and hasn't been chipped. She doubted it's been on the streets long and she'd had a lot of human interaction before. The vet gave us two options but after looking after her for a few days there was only going to be one.

While she was always loving and seeking lots of fuss she was also timid and a bit nervous. The last few days in our house and she has bloomed into a right little princess/cutie/****** depending on how she's feeling. Never liked cats much before, but it's nice having a pet in the house and seeing the astonishing rate she is developing each day.

While we have no regrets and look forward to a future with Mia, I would say to anyone that be careful when feeding or even fussing/petting a stray cat. Feline Friends are a charity at full capacity which means there is effectively little support network available to you. Unless you are callous enough to turn a cat away you have made a bond with, you may find you have an extra lodger.

Can anyone recommend a good yet reasonably priced cattery and might be a tall order but is there a pet shop that doesn't sell cats and dogs? Ace have an ok pet section but missing out somethings.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> While we have no regrets and look forward to a future with Mia, I would say to anyone that be careful when feeding or even fussing/petting a stray cat.


I would also echo that. Spent 5 minutes petting and feeding chicken to a cute wee thing outside Ravi's on Thursday night only for the little ****** to try and take a chuck out of my arm with it's claw! Luckily it didn't break the skin or anything so no need for a tetanus jab (I hope!).


----------



## ekexpat (Mar 23, 2010)

*Nice!*

How lovely that you took in a stray!! Well done and thank you! I wish more people took them in , so sad to see them wandering the streets or dead by the road. Im so hoping to find mine nice homes.





Mr Rossi said:


> Update on our cat situation or rather the new addition to our family - "Mia". Contacted Feline Friends and while they offered advice they simply could not take another cat or help with rehoming. We initially thought we could just feed it from the doorstep and it would come and go as it pleased but she or the food just invited trouble from the other battle hardened, feral cats. After checking Dubizle and the wall at the local Spinneys we were also sure she is nobodys lost cat as she did not want to leave our front door step at any point.
> 
> So we took it to the vet who said she is a very healthy 6-9 month old kitten and hasn't been chipped. She doubted it's been on the streets long and she'd had a lot of human interaction before. The vet gave us two options but after looking after her for a few days there was only going to be one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

cami said:


> awwwwwwwwww... thanks a lot elphaba! can't wait to see some pictures of cute li'l furry faces


As soon as I read this... lol, my first thought was "guess i gotta let me stubble grow out for a few days, wanna look as cute and furry as possible!"


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> As soon as I read this... lol, my first thought was "guess i gotta let me stubble grow out for a few days, wanna look as cute and furry as possible!"


furry doesn't mean prickly


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

NS has to grow and dye his beard white for the forum Xmas party!

I'll be the grinch or Anti-Claus


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

:focus:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am guessing there will be a lot of pets up for adoption now that they've told people they can't have them in JBR anymore! What a stupid rule! So these charities are gonna have their work cut out for them eh


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I am guessing there will be a lot of pets up for adoption now that they've told people they can't have them in JBR anymore! What a stupid rule! So these charities are gonna have their work cut out for them eh


JBR has never allowed pets - it was in the original sales agreement. It was re-enforced 3 years ago and signs put up everywhere. Anyone who has moved in since then and has dogs/cats has either ignored the community rules or has been lied to by agent/landlord.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Kinda dumb to not allow pets while trying to sell to westerners who are used to owning them. I mean if I were to buy property even if I didn't have a dog or cat today I would still want to be able to decide to get one in the future!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Kinda dumb to not allow pets while trying to sell to westerners who are used to owning them. I mean if I were to buy property even if I didn't have a dog or cat today I would still want to be able to decide to get one in the future!


The developer did sell the apartments though and westerners are, by far, the minority purchasers. The ruling to not allow cats and dogs in apartments is actually a municipality ruling. JBR (Dubai Properties) just happen to enforce it. There are plenty of other developments where it is not enforced. I would hate to live in an apartment with a cat or dog. I hate litter trays and cannot think of anything worse than having to wait ages for a lift with a dog desperate to poo!


----------



## Jettie (Dec 5, 2010)

Eek! If I move to UAE, I think my home will be over-run with strays...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jettie said:


> Eek! If I move to UAE, I think my home will be over-run with strays...


Where on earth did you get that idea? The place is not 'over-run' by cats.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

She/He might have meant that they love cats so much they would probably take in every stray they see.


----------



## x_beans_x (Apr 14, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Do they have a capture, spay and release program in the uae? I thought I read somewhere they were doing that in Abu Dhabi but I could be mixing up things that I have read for different places.
> 
> Do you guys ever cook at home???



Yes they do and they clip the cat's ear so that you know which ones have been done


----------



## ekexpat (Mar 23, 2010)

Still have these kittens that btw are doing great and not freaks around humans anymore!! If you know anyone that would take one one our hands please email me!! Ive only had 1 person respond and she couldn't have pets in her apartment building. Now back to the burger chat!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you a nice photo of the kittens? The 'aaawwwww' factor might help.


----------

